# SMS-1 Update to 2.1.3



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I recently purchased a SMS-1 that never had the firmware updated to 2.1.3. I tried to do it last night and it appeared everything was successful. SMS-1 screen was flashing and messaged said update was successful.

The problem is that when I look at the version on the main menu, it still says 2.1

Is that was happens with the update? Or should the menu say 2.1.3

Thanks
Darryl


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I was able to get the SMS-1 updated. 

Although it went through the entire procedure and said update was successful, I still had the old version. 

I was updating with a USB to Serial cable. When I changed to a PC that had a real serial cable, I was able to successfully update.

Darryl


----------



## millerwill (Sep 3, 2007)

Had a similar experience. Unit came with the old (2.1) FW, so I ordered a USB-RS232 hybrid cable from monoprice, and it looked with everything was going to be simple: the update indicated that it went through OK, but it didn't 'take' on the unit; i.e., it still showed the old FW.

The problem was that I needed to load the 'driver' for the USB cable, and unfortunately the disk for this didn't come with the cable. Fortunately a friend, who is a computer guru, came by and was able to find the driver on the internet, load it, and then everything took less than a minute. Happily now at 2.1.3, but I would NEVER have figured this out on my own.


----------



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

millerwill said:


> Had a similar experience. Unit came with the old (2.1) FW, so I ordered a USB-RS232 hybrid cable from monoprice, and it looked with everything was going to be simple: the update indicated that it went through OK, but it didn't 'take' on the unit; i.e., it still showed the old FW.
> 
> The problem was that I needed to load the 'driver' for the USB cable, and unfortunately the disk for this didn't come with the cable. Fortunately a friend, who is a computer guru, came by and was able to find the driver on the internet, load it, and then everything took less than a minute. Happily now at 2.1.3, but I would NEVER have figured this out on my own.


LOL.....I had the exact same problem,didn't realize the cable needed a driver to make it work,tried for a couple hours:scratch:Finally a friend took all of 5 minutes to get it done.


----------

